# choice in 6.5s



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

of all of the 6.5 / .264 caliber cartridges, which are your favorite and why? It seems that the 6.5 is becoming more and more popular with ar-10 platforms and the adoption of commie-calibers.

For this sake, I'm looking at:
6.5x55 Swiss
6.5 Grendel
6.5 Creedmoor
.260 rem
6.5-284 norma
.264 winchester magnum


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Of all the 6.5s I like the 256 Newton the best.

It's an American firearm made in 1916 that launches a .264 caliber 120-grain bullet over 3,000 fps and most importantly, I'm the only kid on the block that has one. 

.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

No 26 Nosler?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I would have to go with the 270 Winchester. It will do anything the 6.5s will do just a little bit better. And its not a commie metric caliber.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just bought a Savage 12LRP in 6.5 Creedmor and really like it. I really like that rifle and it is only available in the Creed, 243 and 260 Rem. The Creed seems to be very popular, but there is not nearly the availability of components. I was not able to get Lapua brass (don't make it for Creed) and can't get any bushing dies (no one makes them for the Creed, but all of them make them for the 260 the 284 and 47). In retrospect I would probably get the 260 Rem as the ballistics are pretty similar, but I could get Lapua brass and a bushing die in any of several providers. I know the guy who has won 2 of the last 3 state championships shoots the 6.5 x 47 Lapua.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Bax* said:


> No 26 Nosler?


My bad, I was reading from my Nosler rl 7. 26 nosler data hadn't been added yet. completely forgot about it, but I guess it counts as other.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I chose the wildcat choice because of my old friend and his 6.5-06. For all around hunting, it is as good or better than any other choice in a bolt action. Light recoil and eyebrow raising ballistics. Quite the combination. 6.5-284 guys can match the performance but they have to use a long action, seat the bullets out, and load red hot to do so. 

Anyone for a medium weight 25" custom model 70 in 6.5-06 Ackley Improved? I would sign up for that club.-------SS


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think the Grendel is pretty cool but I think the other cartridges you listed are superior. 

The 6.5x47 Lapua is pretty cool, but I've always wanted a 6.71 Phantom for some reason.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Bax* said:


> The 6.5x47 Lapua is pretty cool, but I've always wanted a 6.71 Phantom for some reason.


 Lazzeroni will be glad to take your money. His stuff is spendy but really cool. I've worked with the Patriot, Warbird, and Firehawk. You can trade in one of your normal rifles for 20 of his Lazerhead bullets too!-----SS


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah that's the problem with Lazzeroni. Very very expensive. :?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

But you will never find a cooler name than "*LAZZERONI*".

could even be the name of the arch villain in the next _Despicable Me_ movie


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> But you will never find a cooler name than "*LAZZERONI*".
> 
> could even be the name of the arch villain in the next _Despicable Me_ movie


I thought it was a type of sausage.

.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

6.5 Swiss?? Might be some big tall blonde ladies wantin to talk to you.8)


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Loke said:


> But you will never find a cooler name than "*LAZZERONI*".
> 
> could even be the name of the arch villain in the next _Despicable Me_ movie


Yes, I would buy "Lazzeroni and Cheese" even if it was a buck more than the Kraft stuff.:grin:-------SS


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

BPturkeys said:


> 6.5 Swiss?? Might be some big tall blonde ladies wantin to talk to you.8)


I wouldn't mind a nice tall Swiss or Swede girl. First girl I thought I ever fell in love with was 6' 3" with long blonde hair.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ive got the .260 in the Savage and love it. Puts the 120gr NBT in a 1/2 group at 100, right close to 3000fps as well. Low recoil and with the abundance of .243, 7mm-08 and .308 brass out there I will never be without brass.


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm a swede fan myself. Low recoil, good ballistics, deep penetration, excellent accuracy. The 6.5x55 in a modern action will outperform a 260 Remington, especially with heavy for caliber bullets, which is where you get the high BC and SD.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Wow, 260 rem running away with it, didn't expect that result. I put an aftermarket 260 rem barrel on a savage action, choate stock and sightron 8-32 SIII and that thing is a tack driver. I'm getting around .3-.4moa groups with a 95g vmax at 3250 fps. It has proven to be an excellent long range prairie dog gun.










Here is 100 yard 4 shot target out of the 260 rem.


----------



## Fishhuntthendie (Feb 27, 2014)

I am a huge 6.5 fan and I have more 6.5 calibers in my safe than just about anything else. I own most of the 6.5 rifles listed in the poll and I have a couple of .260 Remingtons, one of which is a .3-.4 rifle with 95 gr VMaxes going very fast. While I love various 6.5s, I have to say that the 6.5-284 is by far my favorite and I am very indebted to my old gunsmith who convinced me to build one many years ago. Here are a few reasons why...availability of Lapua brass, lots of load data from very accomplished long range shooters which you can tweak to find the sweet spot with your own rifle, seems to be the perfect size (not too overbore like the .264 WM and more velocity than most of the other 6.5s,) inherently accurate cartridge (short, fat), easily pushes a 140 gr Berger at 2950 fps which makes it a legitimate 1000 yrd paper rifle and plenty long range for most ethical hunting ranges and 1000 yrds for varmints. For anything smaller than elk (and elk can be taken safely with a well placed shot), I have found a 140 Berger to be deadly in hunting situations and so far, every shot on game with this set up has been a one shot DRT affair. Most of my 6.5s are custom built because few 6.5s have been commercially made but this is a caliber that more Americans would shoot if they ever got their hands on one and had a chance to actually experience what a 6.5 can do. I am currently tossing around the idea of building another 6.5 and I am sure I will have several different 6.5s in my safe til the day I die and they go to my boys.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

The 6.5x55 is a Swedish Mauser. The Swiss rifle is a 7.5x55. Both are extremely accurate and desirable milsurps


----------

